# phpmyadmin install errors.



## beesatmsu (Apr 16, 2014)

I am trying to do a new install for FreeBSD 10.0 release. I did AMP (apache24, mysql55-server, php55) first, but then found phpmyadmin does not install on to php55. 
so I deinstalled php55 and used php53. 

last night I got this error:

```
gmake[10]: *** [generic_build2] Error 2
gmake[10]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[9]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[9]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[8]: *** [hotspot-build] Error 2
gmake[8]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work'
gmake[7]: *** [build_product_image] Error 2
gmake[7]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/pdflib
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/pdflib
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/pecl-pdflib
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```

So today I used `make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes install clean` to finish the job. But still more errors and now I am stuck...


```
gmake[13]: *** [../generated/adfiles/adlc] Error 1
gmake[13]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[12]: *** [ad_stuff] Error 2
gmake[12]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[11]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[11]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir'
gmake[10]: *** [generic_build2] Error 2
gmake[10]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[9]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[9]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[8]: *** [hotspot-build] Error 2
gmake[8]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work'
gmake[7]: *** [build_product_image] Error 2
gmake[7]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/pdflib
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/pdflib
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/pecl-pdflib
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin
root@cell:/usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin #
```


Are there ways around this? e.g. will pkg-install(8) get around these problems?  Webmin seems not as good as phpmyadmin in handling MySQL, so I would still like the later. 

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2014)

Turn off the Java bindings on print/pdflib. Don't enable all options you can see. Enable options when you know what they do and what the consequences are. For the most part the default options are usually the best.


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you, Sirdice! I must have turned it on at some point....now everything works!


----------



## Itproman (Apr 16, 2014)

I am glad that it is now working.

I had a similar problem installing FAMP in that after installing php55,I tested apache24,mysql and both worked,but the php test page I created wouldn't work and neither would phpmyadmin.

After following advice to add mod_php55 (because the *Build Apache Module* had been split off from php55),it worked,but phpmyadmin still didn't work,but I now had a error message to go on and  after replacing an empty config file,it worked fine.


----------

